# Recommended basketball shoes for beginners?



## altombasketball

Hi 

I would like to hear your opinion about basketball shoes for beginners. Which basketball shoes would you recommend for beginners?

Best regards
Morten


----------



## Porn Player

Just get some Chuck Taylor's, Converse. If you're starting out, you might as well get something you can also wear day to day. 

Alternatively, hit up a local sports store and find whatever is on sale and offers a good level of protection for your ankle, while also feeling mobile. Nike, Adidas, And1, Air Jordan and even the likes of Under Armour and Reebok have a few decent offerings.


----------



## altombasketball

Porn Player said:


> Just get some Chuck Taylor's, Converse. If you're starting out, you might as well get something you can also wear day to day.
> 
> Alternatively, hit up a local sports store and find whatever is on sale and offers a good level of protection for your ankle, while also feeling mobile. Nike, Adidas, And1, Air Jordan and even the likes of Under Armour and Reebok have a few decent offerings.


Thank you for your answer. I will head down to the local sports store and see if I can find a good pair of beginner basketball shoes.


----------



## CavsFan101

My first shoes were Nike Air Max Stutter Step 2s. They were nice and fairly affordable. They have good ankle support and good traction.


----------



## charlesbaby

Hey, I am also searching for the best basketball shoe for my plantar problem I'm also a beginner in basketball I found and bought *Nike Zoom KD 12 this is* an amazing shoe also ankle support and for *best beginner basketball shoe for plantar fasciitis* problems. also in a normal budget shoe you should try this.


----------

